# Other Than Plowing, What's Your Game...?



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I know everyone here plows snow but what do you guys do the rest of the year? I'm guessing a lot of landscapers, contractors, and equipment operators? What else?


----------



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

I farm for a living. We don't get that much snow around here so snow plowing is more of a hobby I guess.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i cut phone and cable lines installing sprinkler systems.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Oddball*

Well...I think I'm the oddball in this discussion...guess what I do?


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I put the phone lines together that 04superduty cuts, & bill him for it. payup  LOL. I work for the regional phone company here as a cable repair technician.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

04 superduty, hope you have stock in the phone and cable companies. I'm a full time carpenter, and barely plow enough to consider it supplemental income.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

brunosplace said:


> I put the phone lines together that 04superduty cuts, & bill him for it. payup  LOL. I work for the regional phone company here as a cable repair technician.


lucky for me its miss dig not marking the correct phone lines. for some reason they like to mark old drops instead of the one being used.  so ms dig pays the bill. so far the best has been a 300 ft drop of rg 11 cable that i went through 3 times. for some reason they marked it going the complete opposite way.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I break stuff.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Well...I think I'm the oddball in this discussion...guess what I do?


Gottcha beat. I run a furniture store. Plowing is just a hobby for me.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

I work for a window and door company full time, up until the end of last season did lawn mowing and snow plowing, and now I'm kinda toning down on that for awhile so I can get a better grasp on how to run a business.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

watchamakalit said:


> Gottcha beat. I run a furniture store. Plowing is just a hobby for me.


I think I have both of you beat as far as oddball Jobs go. I repair and install amusement rides. I do work for parks and carnivals. I also get a lot of warranty work from the manufactures. In the winter I do some rebuilding and am working on building a sound proof trailer with a 500 kw cat generator mounted in it with a distribution panel and storage under the trailer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Part-Time Union Grocery Store clerk. 35+hrs/week in the winter (between snows) 12-16hrs/week in the summer.

Summertime, I mow a little grass.


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

I own a Concession business. Gourmet Cinnamon Rolls. I also do COnstruction work from time to time.


----------



## wddodge (Feb 7, 2004)

automotive mechanic and hobby farmer


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

watchamakalit said:


> Gottcha beat. I run a furniture store. Plowing is just a hobby for me.


Same here my dad owns a couple of stores. What lines do you carry? :waving:


----------



## jclodfe2 (Nov 17, 2004)

I run a 1, 5, and 11 ton roller for an ashalt company during the warm parts of the year and also own a banquet hall. I keep very busy when not plowing what little snow I get. Oh yeah my degree is in Landscape Horticulture, go figure.


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

i sit at home and do nothing


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Mechanical engineer for dust-free bulk material loading equipment, full time job. My degree is in molds/dies. Plowing is a hobby for me too, as well as working on cars (but sometimes I get paid to do that).


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

I own/drive the semi with a dump trailer that is pictured in my avatar. As soon as I cough up the 3700.00 for plates, I'm will start. (hopefully)! My degree is as a Network Specialist (Computer Information Systems). I am hoping to start in Home Inspection towards the end of summer, so we'll see on that one. Too much BS with the truck and the maniac 4 wheelers.

NEVER cut in front of a truck that is coming to a stop. We hhave to drive all the time like the 4 wheelers have to drive in snow. Someday I'm gonna make a pancake, I mean example of someone.( Not on purpose though.) Also people that want to talk on phone or race you to get in front of you, just to have to pass them again cause they got a phone call. Oh, I can't wait!!!

Jeff

Hopefully going to make a trip with the ATV this summer. Thinking either Silver Lakes, MI , Northern Wisconsin, or Deadwood, SD.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I own a window and door replacement business, work part time for the Minnesota Jaycees and build and sell playhouses and sheds.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey peopleeater, if you make it to central WI, you'll have to swing on by for a couple of frosty ones....


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

I own and operate a Ziebart/RhinoLinings dealership. Actually it owns me. I ride motorcycles when Im not working.Its still snowing here, I HATE this time of the year....bring on the spring,already!!


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I got everybody beat. I do Executive Protection for a CEO in the financial sector. A major bank. Watch him and his family. Use my plow to get out of my driveway, and get to work. And an occasional friend.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I have apratment and rental houses. I also buy, renovate and sell or rent real estate. I plow because it was too hard to find reliable snow removal on my own properties. My primary concern is slip and fall liability. The first year I started I was asked to do commercial properties for a friend. So I got into the plowing business by default.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I started the thread and forgot to post what I do. 

I own a carwash and a mobile storage business (20' shipping containers delivered on site). The wash is closed on days that it snows until the roads are cleared and dry and then then we get slammed. I figured plowing would be a good way to make money on the days the wash is closed. In reality, the perfect storm for the car wash is a 2" storm where they salt the heck out of the roads followed by a week of nice mild weather. The cars keep rolling in. When we do get a lot of snow, it's nice to be able to make some money plowing. Plowing to me is a labor of love.


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a Tool and Die maker, and make proto type molds for the automotive industry , motor mounts , body mounts , jounce bumpers etc.

I plow our shop and some others for gas money and upkeep on my truck , but I get such a kick out of it push come to shove I would probably do it for free .




KILL THE LOW BALLERS


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

ToolMaker said:


> I'm a Tool and Die maker, and make proto type molds for the automotive industry , motor mounts , body mounts , jounce bumpers etc.
> 
> I plow our shop and some others for gas money and upkeep on my truck , but I get such a kick out of it push come to shove I would probably do it for free .
> 
> KILL THE LOW BALLERS


LMBO! You'd plow for free, but your sig says "KILL THE LOWBALLERS" Too funny!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm an auto glass installer and Doorman on fri and sat nights.


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, im a gilbarco tech . i work for a petroleum co. i fix gas pumps and cash registers for 45 locations. and all of the owners maint. im also a jack of all trades cars,roofing ,excavation, electrician, plumber,........ect.


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I own a gentelmans club in philadelphia. Got into plowing by my dad passing on his constructon company. Got the club from grandpop.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

QMVA said:


> Same here my dad owns a couple of stores. What lines do you carry? :waving:


My dad owns the store but is also a state represenative. He pretty much gave me control about 5yrs ago. Someday it will be mine.  
La-z-boy 
England
Vaughn Bassett
Coaster 
Cmi
Tei
Simmons 
Corsicana
and lots others. :waving:


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I kill bugs.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

szippijr said:


> Well, I own a gentelmans club in philadelphia. Got into plowing by my dad passing on his constructon company. Got the club from grandpop.


You own a "gentlemans" club....?


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

danno said:


> I got everybody beat. I do Executive Protection for a CEO in the financial sector. A major bank. Watch him and his family. Use my plow to get out of my driveway, and get to work. And an occasional friend.


Dano a friend of mine owns a company called "The Site" here in Illinois and they train people to do what you do and they also do special weapons training. Most of the guys that work there are ex special forces guys. They have some guys in Iraq protecting people and a couple contracted for training. Very interesting line of work. I am going to take a beginners course this summer just for fun.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

When not doing snow I am the photographer for the local fire depts in my area.I've been doing it for about 15 yrs and it never gets boring...


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*What I shouldn't do!*

I told you what I do in other post. I'll show you what I did last year, and what I am planning on NOT DOING this year, or ever again for that matter. It was interesting to say the least.

Jeff

I will explain what happened if you guys are interested, but for now, just pics for your enjoyment.

Jeff


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Another angle.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Yet another angle.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

How about one more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Am I the only one here that actually runs a lawn maintenance business?? One woulda thunk they go hand in hand.

I also run a firewood business.

Just added this piece of machinery to the line up........


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

szippijr said:


> Well, I own a gentelmans club in philadelphia. Got into plowing by my dad passing on his constructon company. Got the club from grandpop.


Hey so if i come up there do i get a discount at the club? 

I run a company specializing in drainage work and fine grading.


----------



## crazy caper (Feb 27, 2005)

*i have you all beat lol*

i work in a nut house 135 mentally challenged adults to look after love it


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Am I the only one here that actually runs a lawn maintenance business?? One woulda thunk they go hand in hand.
> 
> I also run a firewood business.
> 
> Just added this piece of machinery to the line up........


Is that a splitter, or is it some type of saw. If a splitter, what kind is it? How much (if you don't mind) are one of those?

Jeff

PS. I'm not in firewood business, but know someone who is for a hobby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Peopleeater said:


> Is that a splitter, or is it some type of saw. If a splitter, what kind is it? How much (if you don't mind) are one of those?
> 
> Jeff
> 
> PS. I'm not in firewood business, but know someone who is for a hobby.


It's a Multitek Firewood Processor. This one had 200 hours on it, just under $44,000. Right now I do about 50 full cord of wood a year, and yeah, I know it's overkill, but I needed some tax write-off.

This way it'll be easier to get to doing 100 full cord a year.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Awesome*

That processor is awesome. I didn't know they made something like that. I just watched the video on their website. Can you run the saw and the splitter at same time, or do you have to do each independently?

I really wish I had a need for something like that. I would be the envy of my friends. 

Jeff

You should be able to do the 100 cords alot quicker than a year. More like a week!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Year Round:*
Paramedic Private Ambulance Company ( AMR ) going on 26 years.
Past firefighter / EMS.
*Summer:*
Painter / House-Medic
Lawn mower / landscaper


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Peopleeater said:


> I told you what I do in other post. I'll show you what I did last year, and what I am planning on NOT DOING this year, or ever again for that matter. It was interesting to say the least.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...my first love! Didn't have 'er level eh?


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

I own and operate an landscape / Hydroseeding company here. :waving:


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

PLANET said:


> I own and operate an landscape / Hydroseeding company here. :waving:


Is that your house in the pictures? Nice perenial gardens...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Peopleeater said:


> That processor is awesome. I didn't know they made something like that. I just watched the video on their website. *Can you run the saw and the splitter at same time, or do you have to do each independently*?
> 
> I really wish I had a need for something like that. I would be the envy of my friends.
> 
> ...


With this company you can do all hydraulic operations at the same time. Some of the "cheaper" or more "cost effective" companies, you can only do one operation at a time.

The website says you can produce 1-2 cords / hour. Personally, splitting all oak, I can do a cord about every 1.5 hours, alone, 1 cord / hour if I've got someone loading logs.

I also have to resplit some of my wood, if the log is too large in diameter, so that takes time.

Even at 1 cord every 2 hours, it still beats the old way with a chainsaw to cut logs into blocks and then split the blocks with a large "commercial" log splitter. That process used to take about 3-4 hours to make a cord of wood, plus you'd have to lift all the blocks over to the log lift on the splitter.

Now there are very minimal amounts of manual labor to produce and deliver the firewood.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Spreading*



repo_man62 said:


> Ahhhh...my first love! Didn't have 'er level eh?


Hey Repo,

How many years? What made you get out of it? Semi or Tandem?

It was first round and I was late. Didn't know it was tonnage or I wouldn't have cared so much. I was a little nervous being late. I went to follow a driver I recognized, so I figured at least that spot is safe. As I was turning in to line up, the ground guy waved me to him. Being soft I just tried to get over there without having to stop, so I wasn't lined up good with the other spread layers from other trucks (soft and mounded). Had the trailer tires in a little valley. I noticed it, but being first round, and a little nervous from being late, I figured it would be OK. (I guess a little cocky too?) The trailer already had a lean to it in that direction (from prev. owner), so it exaggerated the hole my tires were in. I saw my trailer tires were going to start coming up the little valley. Well, when I jerked it a little to start the load and get moving, the load shifted to the side. OOOPS!! I watched it lean about half way to the ground, and turned around grabbed the wheel, and thought "don't take the truck". As soon as I said that, over she went. Laid over real easy, and soft though. Excavator tipped me back up, and I folded passenger mirror back in place, and drove it home 1 hour away!!! I got real lucky! Tweaked frame, and the fifth wheel, along with a couple minor things (fuel guage, etc). Trailer was a loss, which is probably the worst part, just bought it 2 months prior, but it made its money back in that time. I just have to rent again, which I hate cause it costs too much.

I don't listen to ground guys anymore, and I don't push it. The company Lost 2 other trucks on that job!! They don't care though cause they just rent us. Cost me 10,000 in lost wages alone!!!

On the bright side, I got to see Pres. Bush fly in that day. Actually saw him twice (the motorcade). Was a very interesting day to say the least.

Jeff


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

own a full sevice lawn and landscape company


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Jack of all trades and a Master of none 

Own a Lawn Care & Land Scaping Company. ( allways looking to sub out work, or do some sub work) 

I help with my father's Company, he owns Professional Contracting Services, We do general Contracting, since building homes ( about 10 a year) and roofs, we were doing 2 or 3 a Week and all the other jobs were getting to his body, We have been just doing alot of spect. homes under that name. 
I also run a gutter company called "Gutter Dawg" my father owns it, but he works full time at the Sherriff's office, so I run it when he can't. Theres alot of good money in gutter, if he didn't own a gutter company, and my gramp pa didn't own one I would start one.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Peopleater, how the hell did you do that! I do excavating and have see tri-axle flop over but never one that size. Lifted to fast? Ground looks dry! Or maybe you got hit by a missile from outer-space.

Forget the expalntion I see it above my reply. I have done some bad things myself but never do them twice! In your and mine line of work mistakes cost lost's of money and it cost enough to do with out any mistakes! Plowing is cheap compaired to moving dirt.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Own a fence installation company. Snowplowing gives me a chance to get off my couch for a few hours each winter.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

John Mac said:


> Hey Peopleater, how the hell did you do that! I do excavating and have see tri-axle flop over but never one that size. Lifted to fast? Ground looks dry! Or maybe you got hit by a missile from outer-space.
> 
> Forget the expalntion I see it above my reply. I have done some bad things myself but never do them twice! In your and mine line of work mistakes cost lost's of money and it cost enough to do with out any mistakes! Plowing is cheap compaired to moving dirt.


I figured you guys would get more of a kick out of it that I did.

It took me the rest of the summer to piece together everything that happened. It was bad judgement to begin with, then add all the little things that contributed to it, and WHAM! I had to figure out EXACTLY what happened cause I was pretty skittish for the rest of the summer (2 months). I know why it happened now, and hopefully won't make that mistake again. Still kinda skittish about spreading though. I never have really liked it. I can't say I won't spread rock, but I already did that with hot mix. If I won't spread either, I might as well sell the truck. Good and bad with all jobs, but this one seems to have more bad than good. 
Im in the market for a new business maybe in the fall. Getting kind of sick of all the hassles with state, truck repairs, etc. 
I'm thinking Home Inspection or maybe a pizza restaurant? Anyone have any other ideas? I thought about lawncare, but seems too competitive.

Jeff


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

wddodge said:


> automotive mechanic and hobby farmer


Boy, could I have a ball with this. But 'cause I'm your friend, I won't. See, I broke my own rule. <VBG>


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

General Contractor. Degree from University of MD in Construction Management - 1987. Build houses(GC), condos(sub), and commercial(sub). Small business. Son is the Welding side of the business. Slow in the winter. Now we Plow Snow. Started servicing Snow Plows this year. June starting a Blizzard Dealership and servicing all others(I hope). Seems like I've got roped into some Landscaping too due to combined contracts. Hope it works out.


----------



## PAPLOWER (Jan 22, 2005)

*Drive Truck For A Cd,dvd Manufacter*

And it SUCK'S with all this I,S,O CRAP just show me the money ! Plus I'm a pilot looking for a job.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

*Well I was.....*

Till this morning I was working in a IT department doing just about everything for ansering the phone to fixing phones networks and computers BUT.
I got laid off this morning 

The worce part is they waited till I came back for a trip last week for them 6000 miles and about 6 city's and this is what I get for working hard :realmad: :angry:

Anyone looking for any computer work I also am skilled in other fields I'm kind of a jack of all trades.
How much will it cost to start a landsaping company???


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

Im a PIMP during the summer.... Landscaping and Maint...


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

Full time, I work for a Graphic Design/Corporate Branding firm.

I've always wanted to work for myself, so I recently (Fall 04) started my own partime business... *Wintergreen, LLC* _(Snow Plowing and Lawn Maintenance)_.

When the time is right... Wintergreen will be my fulltime job!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

In the Summer I Rent Out party Tents. Having a background as a Diesel Truck Mechanic , and also having worked on Air Compressors for 25 yrs. , I rented a Commercial Shop to run the Tent's out of . Hoping to sell , repair, and install truck dump kits , used (and new ) Plow's and related items used in the Landscaping Industry..
Bob


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm an A.S.S.! Let me explain: Assistant Supervising Supervisor for the NYPD Fleet Services Division. I started as an Auto Mechanic, became a Supervisor of Mechanics and then an A.S.S.! I supervise the supervisors of 3 repair facilities. I retire 6/12/12! :salute: Then LET THE SNOW BEGIN!!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

What do I do? anything anyone is willing to pay me to do as long as it is legal. And if times get tough that may change.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Peopleeater said:


> I told you what I do in other post. I'll show you what I did last year, and what I am planning on NOT DOING this year, or ever again for that matter. It was interesting to say the least.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


hey i got to see this happen first hand , when i worked for the landscaping company i was having about 25 loads of topsoil delivered. About 1 pm two semi tucks pull up i ask them to dump in a general erea i pointed too . the first guy dumps ( which was the superviser) then the second guy backs up to the same pile , starts raising the box , i sign the ticket and start to walk away. about ten feet from the front of the truck i turn around and the whole truck goes over right in front of me..wow..i was just standing where that truck is laying on its side. ruined my after noon, kind of hard to work with one of those thing laying in the middle of your jobsite.... glad to see you didnt get hurt.

oh , i own and run a landscaping and remodeling buiss. , mostly build decks and brick patios..


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

*All prety interesting jobs*

I too thought I would see more landscapers and construction workers. I work as a full time loan officer as well as full time land lord/property manager for my own property. I also picked up a part time job at a local home improvement warehouse to pick up some deals for the rentals. At one time I was plowing for a local town, but that placed excessive ware on the equiptment with little return. So now I plow my own stuff and some extras on the side, but I mostly fill in when a friends peice of equiptment is down. Those days of working 20-30 hours straight durring a storm because you are under contract get old quick after the second of third time out, but the pay sure was nice. And you know no one else will ever treat your equiptment as well as you.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey BNC,

I haven't seen one yet, just went for the ride. Always tried to be real careful, as this was only my second year, but stuff happens when you least expect it. At least I figured out the little things that happened so I know how to avoid doing it EVER again (I hope). Had a guy in my first year that had a truck next to him dumping. Apparently he noticed something wrong and got out or the truck. Good thing he did, the other truck tipped and crushed the pass. side of cab flat to the dashboard. I think he would have been ok inside, as the pics I saw didn't seem to touch the driver's side. I talked with him last summer about it, and he is still a lot bothered by it. He will pull up and wait if anyone pulls next to him. 
In any case, I wanted to buy THAT truck at the beginning of the year, but he never got me a price. Was a super clean Pete day cab inside and out. 
Funny thing is that I ended up buying my mack through the paper. Come to find out is was that same guys cousin and uncle. Small world I guess. I still wish he would have come off with a price. 
Now the repair shop is on me about a past due payment? I paid in full when I picked up the truck. They need to fix some things they missed (fuel guage, etc), so Ins agent sent me a check to cover that and to make up some cost that I think they are just trying to scam ins.? I got truck back, and seat was SOAKED with oil? What is this? Called them and they said well drive back here an hour, let us clean it, then drive it back an hour. No thanks, Ill just put a seat cover on it. They could always come by the shop and clean it, or they can keep calling for their money! I have a receipt that says Paid in Full. Or the Ins. agent can send them a checkdirect, not my problem. They seemed to think the oil and fuel guage was my problem. What goes around comes around.

Jeff


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

I manufacture golf clubs. Dimension Z Golf 
I also run a small landscape maintenance company that does primarily commercial properties. Plowing is my way of playing in the snow and keeping my maintenance accounts happy all year. I can tie all my plowing into my lawn contracts so getting work is pretty easy. My equipment is old but reliable (and paid for), my labor is dependable, I have insurance, and I don't have to pay anybody to repair my equipment as most of it I can do myself. I steal work from all the larger overpriced competition and do a better job. Most of you would call me a LOWBALLER, but business is business and I make good money doing it. I have a BS in business management from Bentley College in Waltham, MA but prefer the slower pace of Colorado to Massachusetts. Golf & Ski, Golf & Ski. Congrats to all you NE'nglenda's on coveting two championship teams. Now the B's better get to work.

Sebec Lake north of Dover-Foxcroft, ME is one of the most beautiful places on the planet. The red camps are drinking camps!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Process developer and training officer for a manufacturing company. Hobby farmer on the side. Just got tired of plowing with my Kubota at 30 below, so put a Curtis on my Chevy.

Pete in Brrrmont


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

pennysaver printer
pavemant maintenance/sealer :redbounce oh joy


----------



## caz1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Well I change loader tires full time and just do sidewalks and small drives with a snowblower and have eveything to do grounds maintenance this summer but just got promoted at work to route sales and most like won't have the time to do lawncare anymore so i guess i'm a very well setup to take care of my own yard now who knows thought i might be able to do a couple yards :salute:


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

*Landscaping Mainly*

I own a landscaping business and I'm actually selling mortgages too. I figured my friends are doing it and making 150k plus, so why can't I. It's my first week on the job and things are looking good. I only have about another 900k to sell before I can compete w/ them. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

*the rest of the time.....*

I work as a mechanic for a good sized grading and excavating CO. a few towns over. Nothing real big just maintenance and upkeep on the fleet and keeping the trucks all D.O.T. complient. Ive got a decent amount of sidework for my free time including landscaping/maint and whatever else comes up, currently i plow for the excavtion CO. in an 03' f450 crew flatbed dually for the town along with one of our old international rollbacks with a balde up front and a wing


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Career Firefighter/Paramedic and run a Lawn Maintenance Bizz on my days off.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*what dont i do...*

well to start, I am a full time student over at Salem State, majoring in Criminal Justice(hopefully to be a state trooper some day). In the summer I run a landscaping crew for my uncle's company. While im in school i work nights at CBD, which is a giant book warehouse, basically i load the UPS trucks, and on weekends i work at a detox/phsyc hospital doing security for the staff, place gets a bit outta control sometimes. so basically i never stop, cause as soon as winter hit i plow in my monster for the town that i live in.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

04superduty said:


> i cut phone and cable lines installing sprinkler systems.


I cut sprinkler lines putting in phone lines / Auto repair biz owner also.....Rob


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I am a Computer hardware/software/network etc technician in Trenton, NJ, cut lawns and do computer consulting for various small companies and some residential jobs.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

firefighter city of middletown:yow!:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I too am a Melon Picker (Landscape Contractor)
Full Service Lawn Maintenance and Landscape Installation Company.
Also a Volunteer Firefighter.

Jason


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Lawn care and landscaping..


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

When not plowing, im in school (senior) from 8am-11:30am, I do lawn care and lawnscaping. I want to get out of lawncare though, I absolutley hate it.


----------



## yankees1 (Nov 16, 2005)

During the day I am an HVAC installer. By night I change diapers, feed the kids, give baths and get them to bed.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Landscaper, beginning excavation. I am going to try to only do winter management though within 5 years.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I own a Real Estate Firm.

Plowed as a kid on County Roads. Many years later started plowing my office/center and about 50 Vacation Rentals for my firm. It just "snow balled' from there (no pun intended) and now have 5 pieces of equipment and do everything from driveways to schools.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Lawn Care during the summer and machinist/tool maker part time.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

own a landscape company

Volley Firefighter 

College student


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I ride race horses and do whatever else I can do make a buck in the meantime.

From operating equipment, delivering trailers, or shuffling grain wagons or you name it.

All the time curing myself for not listening to my mother telling me to stay in school


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

I own a Fire Alarm company we also do network cabling and security. Thanks for helping the cause 04superduty. My neighbor installs sprinklers I love hearing the stories about the things you guys do. We can't get away with tomahawking anyboby's equipment but you guys man you could about knock the building down and say it was in the way.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

yankees1 said:


> During the day I am an HVAC installer. By night I change diapers, feed the kids, give baths and get them to bed.


Dude,

We have the same night job and it's a lot tougher than my day job. My wife is a full time stay at home and a saint.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

mrplowdude said:


> Landscaper, beginning excavation. I am going to try to only do winter management though within 5 years.


What is "winter magagement"?


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

M-F I'm partner in a transportation management company. We provide third party logistic solutions for our clients, most of whom are in the chemical manufacturing industry.

Weekends I'm Bar Captain/bartender at a high end banquet hall. We do mostly do weddings but also Mitvah's and banquets for groups up to 450 people.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm an auto glass installer mon-fri then i work fri-sat night as a door man and bartender.. .


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

Structural pest management here.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

OK, You asked for it.

10 years I was a technical supervisor at AT&T making 55k when I quit. Thought I could make more money building custom homes. That went good for 2 years, but down hill quickly for the past year. I have lost money on 3 houses, sold my luxury home ( had to pay 22k as a prepayment penalty) sold both my bobcats s185's, moved into a 100yr old farmhouse with crooked floors, All I have left is my plow truck---so I'm praying every night for some snow. I have an interveiw for a Technical Operations Manager at the Communications company close to where I moved to next week. 

So, what am I doing, NOTHING

However, I have my health, a beautiful wife and 2 wonderful baby girls.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

I make older woman's fantasies come true payup


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

ZippiJR.... PM me with which Gentleman's club you own. I'm in Bucks County. 

I do Real Estate Management as well as selling real estate for anyone in the area!


----------



## MisterIceMan (Oct 22, 2005)

computer programming..win32 platform...C++, C, C#, Visual Basic....


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

Career Firefighter/Paramedic and a Part-time Electrician :yow!:


----------



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

I own a car rental company and a garage organization company.
www.budgetnorthshore.com
www.zengarageinc.com


----------



## pro (Dec 19, 2002)

Full time Firefighter, and part time deck builder.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

042500hd said:


> Thanks for helping the cause 04superduty. My neighbor installs sprinklers I love hearing the stories about the things you guys do. We can't get away with tomahawking anyboby's equipment but you guys man you could about knock the building down and say it was in the way.


this year it hasnt been bad at all. only went thru 1 phone line and 1 cable line. part of it is i think they fired the guy who use to do the locating for miss dig. and the other is i have been using our cheap locator when things dont seem right to me. so basically i am doing someone elses job so i dont look like a fool to customers. even though i tell them we are not responsible for miss dig not marking the correct lines, and there is no way for me to tell if there is a phone/cable line buried they still get alittle pissed.


----------



## BobH (Feb 14, 2002)

*What's My Game*

I am an insurance underwriter in Hartford, CT. I do 8 driveways on my way to and from work. Have paid off the plow in 1.5 years.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Originally Posted by yankees1
During the day I am an HVAC installer. By night I change diapers, feed the kids, give baths and get them to bed. 

Nothing wrong with that guys.

I worked 10 years on nights ( Paramedic ) and the wife worked as a
( Secretary ) on day shift. 
We always said if the kids grow up screwed up it will be our fault, not some minimal wage day care worker's fault.
Teach them well. My kids can cook, clean, wash laundry, mount the plow and help repair the truck. Their 10, 13, and 15.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Landscape construction, maintence, excavation, professional winter services.

www.djsalmon.com


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

For the last 3 years, I have owned my business doing residential/commercial lawn maintenance & light landscape maintenance, primarily these services:
Mulch installation
Shrub trimming (sub to friend)
Lawn Mowing
Fertilizing (sub to same guy who does my shrubs)
Leaf removal
Snow removal

Then he subs me his bulk leaf pile removal and some mulch hauling and a little installation since I have the 2 ton dump truck he just has pickups. We help each other out on anything as we're friends and both have a good setup of equipment, our businesses compliment each other well, and Sometimes one of us is busier than the other in certain seasons or times, like recently his wife had a baby so I was able to help out and fill in for him some. 

Soon one day I hope to find a different occupation/potential career, I'm getting bored with this and certain stresses it brings I'm not too fond of. Right now I'm going to look for a winter job to give me something to do and pay the bills. I still want to be able to plow no matter what. Perhaps if I get out of the lawn maintenance business I will then not have my clients which is fine, hopefully I can sub to someone to plow. I know there are opportunities for that as most guys here cannot justify extra trucks for plowing but sometimes score larger lots that require it... we don't get heavy snow here so I should be able to manage about any kind of job and still push snow as long as the job is somewhat understanding and a little flexible.

:yow!: Eric :yow!:


----------



## LuffTruckingLLC (Sep 28, 2004)

I am a FedEx Home Delivery Contractor. Hate when it snows during the week, but bring on the weekend snow.


----------



## Laughterman (Nov 17, 2005)

Partner in a window and door replacement business. I am also a real estate broker and property manager for our own investments plus management of non-owned properties. Also have a hobby farm where we raise club lambs and club calves.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

durchins said:


> I own a car rental company and a garage organization company.
> www.budgetnorthshore.com
> www.zengarageinc.com


do you manufacture all your garage organization pieces or sub that manufacturing out?


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Own Fence company,south central mass. Specializing in custom wood fencing.:salute:


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Alot of things on my plate:

Full time during the summer-
1. Operate 14 truck lawn care & landscaping company. Full service to all of Western NY and parts of the Adirondacks. Opening a new office in Montpelier, VT in the spring of 06.
2. Operate a logging company I bought out in the spring of 05'. Just purchased a new 648G-III John Deere skidder and am working on a new 753G harvester for the spring. Mainly clearing new building lots, and we also purchase timber and sell it to the amish.
3. Starting up a trucking company for 2006. Looking at 2 new Kenworth 10 wheelers. Just bought a New 2006 Ford F-750 for the landscaping business, and I'm looking to keep it and the other new trucks busy.

Full time during the winter- 
1. Operate my snowplowing side of the business. Currently with about 300 accounts, we stay pretty busy. Only have 6 trucks running during the winter.
2. Work as a PSIA Ski Instructor at a local ski area. Also help with the race teams on occasion.

And most important. Spend every second of my freetime with the most special person in my life! Couldn't ask for anyone better to spend my life with


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Peopleeater said:


> I figured you guys would get more of a kick out of it that I did.
> 
> It took me the rest of the summer to piece together everything that happened. It was bad judgement to begin with, then add all the little things that contributed to it, and WHAM! I had to figure out EXACTLY what happened cause I was pretty skittish for the rest of the summer (2 months). I know why it happened now, and hopefully won't make that mistake again. Still kinda skittish about spreading though. I never have really liked it. I can't say I won't spread rock, but I already did that with hot mix. If I won't spread either, I might as well sell the truck. Good and bad with all jobs, but this one seems to have more bad than good.
> Im in the market for a new business maybe in the fall. Getting kind of sick of all the hassles with state, truck repairs, etc.
> ...


How about buy an excavator and set dump trailers back on their wheels?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Charter Fishing boat captain*

I'm a halibut charterboat captain during the summer.... this is my ride on the ocean in Alaska,...:waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

And this is what we catch... the 325.4 lber set a new record for this area this past summer,... plus the guy that caught it (in the middle) won $15,000 for winning the halibut fish derby that we have here each summer. I'm in the orange rain pants on the left,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

And during the winter... besides snowplowing, I've been a trapper all my life... that's what I enjoy the most,... :waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Nothing special. Own a lawn service company and am a real estate agent. But my main and most important job is being a dad to two great sons, a 4 year old and a 2 year old. I'll take that back...being a dad is special, to me anyway. 

Buck


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Licenced mental health/substance abuse counselor/therapist. Plow enough to hopefully keep the plow and truck maintained so I can keep my drive way clear. Don't think you could make a living at it here with what these yahoos around here are giving services away for. Like Alaska Boss, I like to run a few traps and snares when I've the time. Probably make more off of that than plowing and easier on the truck!


----------



## chironorm (Sep 23, 2005)

i guess the name says it all. i'm a chiropractor. I had a landscaping business too before i moved up here to new jersey lasy month. i might start it back up next year.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Full time job M-F Stay at home dad to 2 beautiful girls. Rest of my free time is spent on my Gutter cleaning business. Also pick up odd jobs at time. Traded the plow truck so wont be doing plowing this yr. 


All_Clear


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*full time job*

full time, appliance & hvac parts store manager. got into plowing to do the lots here at work, and home.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I work in a machine shop as a purchasing/estimator.
Part time Hypnotherapist and a scoutmaster for my sons Scout troop. Nice thing about my job I can make up the time when I am out making real money plowing for the town.
I can relate to the guys with the kids, My wife and I struggled for years so we would raise our kids. It has payed off big time. They are 17 and 14 and I could not be prouder of either of them.


----------



## markq (Sep 22, 2005)

*hhmmmmmmm*

During the day I work at a mortgage company as the imaging manager.

After I leave there I have my own consulting company that I run at night, and on weekends.

During the winter time, I plow as often as I can....usually subing out.

In the next year or so, I may be starting a flooring/handyman company with my brother-in-law.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I do landscape/lawn care besides the plowing and I also am a part-time police officer.payup


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

I am a carpenter but try to avoid it in winter I Sell firewood in winter and plow snow and whatever inside jobs I pick up.
Seth


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i am a foreman for a pool company in the summer and run an excavator just got laid off for the winter, now i collect and plow. lookin to join the local operating engineers union and gettin in with a large const company in CT


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Mak:waving: It's Elm from the Contractor's site. I'm a Union Carpenter. I also have a DBA for carpentry, plowing, whatever.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Elm. The wife and I were out your way a couple of years ago. we drove around the Catskills. Really nice country out yor way. Almost moved out to kingston with my family when I was a little kid. Small world mak.:salute:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm an account manager/driver for Mt Hawley Towing. 

And working on my Mechanical Engineering degree at Bradley University.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Get this.*

I own and operate a womans BRA fitting store. I fit the woman to her BRA. I also custom make BRA's. Itt doesn't pay much, but it does make the payments. Benefits! Man let me tell you about the Benefits! WOW!


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I stand on the streets of downtown Buffalo all day playing with a weenie.

Ugh, that doesn't sound right, I operate Hot Dog carts in Buffalo New York.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

Im an Agricultural Chemical salesman for a small chemical company in ND. I guess my official title would be Area accounts manager. Keeps me busy in the spring summer and fall. Snow removal is just a damn expensive habit that I aquired about 8 winters ago. It just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Not enough snow work*

I fix software bugs in programs that run on antique computers known as IBM mainframes in classic languages such as Cobol and Assembler. Occasionally I move into the 70's and work on UNIX machines and I even get to play with postmodern tools like Ab Initio.

Thanks to the rise in very economical but very incompetent outsourced work from India, we have much of their trash to debug/fix (you get what you pay for, eh?), and that has caused me to scale the plowing work way back the past few years.

I also used to professionally paint model trains and rebuild trannies/x-cases when I had the time.

And I had a Virginia class A license in the days before CDL's!


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Landscape Maintenance


----------



## Richard Slayton (Nov 17, 2005)

I ride trains and teach others to do the same


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

When I was a kid I told people I wanted to be an engineer. They would say "that's great, you want to design buildings and bridges" I'd say nah, I wanna drive trains!


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I like most others have a landscaping company. I've also been working with a mortgage company for the past 7 months and it's a great job. I work my own hours and the benefits are a plus. Beats paying 750.00 a month for my family and I for health insurance.....Anyone looking to refi or get some cash out, we lend in just about any state!!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Full Service Landscaping, land care and develpoement. Mostly Hotels, some factors, and residential.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Sixspeed,

Your not alone, My father is a COBOL, Mainframe, CICS GURU. I tried that crap and can't understand how someone would want to make a living programming?
I went to school for it for about a year, got out and tried it for a couple of months. Not for me that's all I can say.

Good luck to you.
Jason


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Jason, me ready for a career change!*

As soon as the class 1's start hiring locomotive engineer trainees without a year of conductor service and/or the extra board, I'm hoping I can get out of IT and into the cab... JElmWin, whaddya say we pay Mr Slayton a visit... Richard, your RR hiring????


----------



## yankees1 (Nov 16, 2005)

Allagash said:


> Dude,
> 
> We have the same night job and it's a lot tougher than my day job. My wife is a full time stay at home and a saint.


my wife is also a stay at home and i give her all the credit in the world. i would go nutzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## SNOWBIZ (Aug 19, 2005)

Chicken Plucker.


----------



## Ice Scream (Nov 11, 2005)

I own and run a bakery.


----------



## nicess (Nov 23, 2005)

I own a lawn care & landscape company nothing out of the ordinary here. Just wanted to say that i'm new to the site and thanks for all the info guys this site is great. I'm sure i'll be coming up with some questions soon.:waving:


----------

